# anyone keep up on the



## smker (Mar 8, 2013)

investigation/cold case files, shows of that nature? you might has seen this episode.

in 1999 a man ( john Helble a first cousin on my moms side) was shot and killed by his best friend and his girl friend or whatever from Wyoming that visited and stayed overnight in his North Liberty. IA trailer home. He only had the one bed so he slept on a big easy chair in the living room and thats where he was found shot 3 times in the head a small cal hand gun. just to take his gun collection and he had a few good ones to.

boxing up some papers and stuff for storage and found this pic i thought i had lost.
this photo of john (red shirt) and i was takin at his folks house on Christmas eve 1999 where we all gathered, and just a few weeks before he was killed,
later after this photo was takin we headed back to his place where i would spend the night and then regather christmas day for a big meal and all that.
he showed me his gun collection and i knew a few things about them no one else did, johns dog ( a Husky ) that was dumped far away played a big part in this case but so did i.













john1e.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 8, 2013


----------



## navigator (Mar 9, 2013)

I watch Forensic Files all the time, I don't remember this episode though, tried to find it online but no luck. 

Forensic Files - Season 8 Episode 18 - Hair Of The Dog - The John Helble Case 

I will watch for it to air again.


----------



## smker (Mar 9, 2013)

that would be the one,  ive got the show recorded somewhere in this 1000+ DVD's of recorded shows off the TV.


----------



## smker (Mar 12, 2013)

the dog got the spotlight,  i got rooked on that and didnt get my 15 min of fame too,  the dog had some key things but so did i.


----------



## navigator (Mar 12, 2013)

I ran across this when I was trying to find the episode online http://www.doglicense.org/viewArticle.php?ID=1365&Type=DB


----------

